# Nubian ate a pack of cigarettes.



## mildred (Feb 26, 2014)

So my Nubian doe, who is in milk just ate my wife's full pack of cigarettes. Should I be concerned?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I would be concerned due to nicotine poisoning. I would be calling my vet ASAP, and I think I would be getting some Milk of Magnesia and charcoal in her to absorb and get it through her system. Hopefully other people will chime in soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you have activated charcoal, I'd use that, but I do know some have fed cigarettes to deworm their goats ... I'd just keep an eye.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I heard that two Danielle. But I'm not sure how much was fed to one goat. I would definitely do the charcoal treatment.
Hope she has no serious issues :hug:


----------



## mildred (Feb 26, 2014)

Gave her some charcoal and will keep my eye on her. Anybody know how long before I don't need to be concerned? Thanks for the help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

If you milk the taste will go off. 

When my dad was a boy there was a farmer who milked goats, the local boys started feeding the goats cigarettes everyday, thinking it was funny. The farmer noticed the milk was off and when nothing made it better after a year and a new freshening he dispatched the whole herd. My dad knew them boys and they all felt terrible.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Chadwick said:


> If you milk the taste will go off.
> 
> When my dad was a boy there was a farmer who milked goats, the local boys started feeding the goats cigarettes everyday, thinking it was funny. The farmer noticed the milk was off and when nothing made it better after a year and a new freshening he dispatched the whole herd. My dad knew them boys and they all felt terrible.


That is terrible


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She needs Thiamine to protect her nervous system. If there is a problem that's where the poison will attack. Unfortunately, you won't know for sure for several hours. The larger the animal, the longer it takes to clear the body. The is plenty of hope that it won't hurt her though. Nicotine poisoning is very rare in goats.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My doe once got free and ate about 10 cigar butts my dad threw on the ground. Not quite as bad as cigarettes, but still...She turned out alright.

I would def give her thiamine and milk of magnesia, that will flush toxins out of her system.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> That is terrible


I know, it's one of my least favorite dad stories.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually would not do Milk of Magnesia. Messing with the PH of her body is playing with things we don't understand. MOM can do an effective job of flushing out bacteria BUT, it is an alkaloid and Nicotine is also an alkaloid...


----------



## mildred (Feb 26, 2014)

2 hours and no ill effects so far. I'll let you know what the milk taste like tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good point goathiker! I'm guessing she'll be alright...and I'm curious how the milk will taste.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goathiker said:


> I actually would not do Milk of Magnesia. Messing with the PH of her body is playing with things we don't understand. MOM can do an effective job of flushing out bacteria BUT, it is an alkaloid and Nicotine is also an alkaloid...


That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I feel like she should be just fine.  But I'll pray for her nonetheless (I pray for a lot of goats on here, haha!  )


----------



## mildred (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for the advice and prayers. This forum is so good with helping people with their dilemmas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

My dad just told me the goat cigarette story again, I told him about telling you all, he said"I told you that story."

Yeah he has told me that story a hundred times!

How did it turn out? Healthy? Bad milk?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Watch that she is pooping. I would be more worried the filers would plug her up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mildred (Feb 26, 2014)

All is well and the milk was not off at all. Just a little kick to get you going in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great that she is ok! The tobacco should kill all the parasites! (We used to worm horses with Redman chewing tobacco!) 
I don't know if it really works, but the old timers swore by it.


----------



## Gizmo317 (10 mo ago)

MsScamp said:


> I would be concerned due to nicotine poisoning. I would be calling my vet ASAP, and I think I would be getting some Milk of Magnesia and charcoal in her to absorb and get it through her system. Hopefully other people will chime in soon.


 is this it?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Gizmo317 said:


> is this it?
> View attachment 230662


Yes


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This is an old 2014 thread. You may want to start your own thread if you have a similar problem.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> That's great that she is ok! The tobacco should kill all the parasites! (We used to worm horses with Redman chewing tobacco!)
> I don't know if it really works, but the old timers swore by it.


My uncle used to use that all the time for worming.


----------

